# Bianchi S9 Matta Titanium



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

I have been trying to find out about this Bianchi titanium frame. Searches here at rbr yielded a paucity of results....

Anyone here riding this frame or any other Bianchi titanium frame? Did you have a chance to compare it to other brand's offerings? Could you please share your findings?

From the few results of the search done here, I found information refering to this frame being manufactured by Litespeed for Bianchi. If applicable, does anyone has any clue as to which frame would be similar to in the LS peloton?

I am shortening my candidates within carbon and titanium. I thought the Bianchi S9 Ti is worth of consideration. My other choice in the Bianchi stable is the carbon 928L. 

Thanks~! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

*Well, not exactly a timely reply...*

But I picked up an S9 Matta at a bike shop in Florence back in March. This was my first raod bike and in fact the first bicycle I've ridden in years. It's something that has been nagging at me for a long time and since getting married and having kids my other, more dangerous pastimes have had to go.

My S9 has all Centaur components and Campy Scirroco wheels. I haven't done anything to the bike except add Speedplay Zeros and a Fizik Arione seat since the Fizik Pave that came with it leaves a little to be desired.

Again, having no previous bike experience in 20 years, I'm not much of a judge, but I absolutely love this bike. It doesn't feel harsh or rough and I end up on a lot of cobbelstones on Sardegna. I regularly ride the course which was Stage 1 of this year's Giro, although I think my time my be more along the lines of double what Liquigas pulled off. The frame is fairly scratch resistant, but a little of a pain to keep clean yet streak-free.

Not the most helpful of experiences probably, but it certainly has my eyes on every Bianchi I see now and over here in Italy that's quite a few.  

Jim


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

*eBay*

If anyone is interested, I was surprised to see this one listed on ebay last night:

S9 Matta Frameset


----------

